# plz rate this dog food



## nash_try (Jul 26, 2010)

hi, just bought this dog food.
name: natural trainer super premium. (adult maxi) by novafoods

I haven't found any review for this particular product. Can you guys star rate it? :tongue:

ingredients:
maize
fresh chicken and turkey meat
rice
dehydrated fresh chicken and turkey meat
dehydrated pork meat
Lard
flax seeds
beet pulp
maize oil
dehydrated fish flour
chicory extract
F.O.S (fructo oligo-saccharides)
brewers yeast
pea fibre
vitamins and minerals
bioflavonoids
green lipped mussels(perna canaliculus)
boswellia serrata
bitter orange(citrus aurantium)
salt
chloride choline
DL-methionine
aloe vera
L-carnitine
vitamin E
also contains inulin

guaranteed analysis:
moisture 8%
crude protien 25%
crude oil and fat 13.5%
crude fiber 2.3%
crude ash 5.7%
calcium 0.85%
phosphorous 0.7%

vitamin and mineral per kg of the product:
vitamin A 16.2 I.U
vitamin D3 1.215 I.U
vitamin E(alphatocoferol) 254 mg
copper(copper sulphate) 18mg

Also which is better, the above brand, or Royal Canin Medium Breed Adult 25 (Dog Food Reviews - Royal Canin Medium Breed Adult 25 - Powered by ReviewPost) or Royal Canin Maxi German Shepherd 24(Dog Food Reviews - Royal Canin Maxi German Shepherd 24 - Powered by ReviewPost)

My dog is GSD cross, she just looks like a GSD but is medium sized(around 30 kg).


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

not good. 

Funny. "MAIZE"

these companies have no shame.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

These are probably not the best things

maize (corn)
Lard
beet pulp
maize oil (corn oil)
F.O.S (who knows)
brewers yeast

I would say the Royal Canin is better - at least chicken meal is the #1 ingredient


----------



## nash_try (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi kevin,
as mentioned in last part of my post, whcih one is better among the 3? We dont have much options for dog foods at my place.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

wow, not leaving us many options. you know, there are some nice deals on Pet food Direct and Hearty Pet right now... let us know if you would be open to ordering there and we can put you into much better foods. As I recall, Royal Canin isn't even very inexpensive.... --or-- even if you had a tractor supply store, they have some real decent options like 4Health, Taste of the Wild, and Blue Buffalo. 

all that being said, I'd probably opt for the first Royal Canin you mention. But we're probably just splitting hairs on this discussion. I don't like any of the 3 options.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Do you live outside of U.S?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Maize is corn I would avoid this!:frown:


----------



## nash_try (Jul 26, 2010)

@unosmom
yup outside US. in the third world


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe if it's hard to find a decent food, you could do homecooked or raw?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

which country precisely? 

I know that Orijen/Acana is distributed worldwide, you will have to check their site for store locations:
Champion Petfoods | Where to Buy

If you live in UK, you can also get Taste of the wild:
Great Deals on Taste of the Wild dog food at zooplus!

If you live in Australia, they carry canidae, eagle pack, artemis
Pet Deli Dog & Cat Food Supplier

If you live in a really remote area, I think the best thing you can do for your dog is to feed raw or homecooked, but make sure to research it thoroughly before you begin.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Maize, Lard and Maize oil are the biggies. Run from this food...fast. If you have a Costco Wholesale near you they sell a good brand called Kirklands signature. Way better than that food.


----------



## nash_try (Jul 26, 2010)

@k9capture_16
why is lard bad?

anyways will search for a different brand. will use up this 3kg bag though


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

nash_try said:


> @k9capture_16
> why is lard bad?
> 
> anyways will search for a different brand. will use up this 3kg bag though


Don't feel bad, the food at least is better than pedigree, dog chow or the likes.

I'm in a third world country also and I know how hard is to find a decent dog food.

I can say that the ingredients in royal canin foods are different in this types of countries than in the usa.

See for example:

When I got my puppy he was on royal canin mini pupy in the latin america formula:




USA-formula said:


> Ingredients: Chicken meal, brown rice, corn gluten meal, chicken fat, chicken, rice, dried egg product, dried beet pulp, natural chicken flavors, wheat gluten, fish oil (source of EPA/DHA), dried brewers yeast, potassium chloride, sodium silico aluminate, flax seed, salt, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), choline chloride, L-lysine, taurine, salmon meal, dried brewers yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), Vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), biotin, D-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin A acetate, niacin supplement, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), riboflavin (vitamin B2) supplement, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), trace minerals [zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, zinc proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, copper proteinate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], preserved with natural mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E) and citric acid, rosemary extract





latin america formula said:


> maize, dehydrated poultry meat, animal fats, dehydrated pork protein, rice, wheat flour, hydrolysed animal proteins, beet pulp, minerals, wheat gluten, soya oil, fish oil, fructo-oligo-saccharides, sodium polyphosphate, DL-methionine, hydrolysed yeast (sourse of manno-oligo-saccharides), taurine, marigold extract (source of lutein)



Then I changed his food for proplan small puppy he did better that with royal canin, but right now he is on kirkland . :smile:


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

If I am correct Lard is pigs fat. I dont see the need for extra fat in food..someone can correct me if I am wrong tho. I stopped eating certain store bought cakes when I was told they were made of lard..the icing was..gross.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Dogs need fat. In a perfect world kibble would be made of fresh meat with the fat in it so no rendered fat like lard would be needed. Max is doing so much better with all the extra fat and protein in raw it is just amazing.

Rendering produces meal and fat. Kobe beef could be rendered just like 4D animals. It isn't evil in itself, it is what is in the rendering pot that matters.

If the only kibbles I could find have unnamed meats and fat, corn gluten meal and menadione [bad vitamin K] I would consider making food. If 100% raw isn't going to work I might feed grains and veggies along with meat plus a little bone [whole raw, human quality meal or egg shell even] and organ. While I am not a fan of grains in dog food that would be far superior to the kibbles you have available and might even be cheaper than importing good stuff like Orijen.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

As far as the royal Canin choices:

Maxi German shepherd has soy protein isolate, soya oil, brewers yeast.

Medium breed has corn gluten meal, soya oil, brewers yeast

The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid


----------



## nash_try (Jul 26, 2010)

Well from all the comments, i guess the food isn't that good.
But had to finish this bag  
plus the food is costly and doesn't serve the purpose(21 dollars for 6 pound bag)
Guess what, my doggy likes it plus her stools are firm unlike other foods i had given her.
Anyways, food search continues...


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Don't feel bad, the food at least is better than pedigree, dog chow or the likes.
> 
> I'm in a third world country also and I know how hard is to find a decent dog food.
> 
> ...


next time shane refuses to come when i tell him to, ill tell him to be glad hes in usa.


----------

